# How do I pick an instructor?



## dday (Sep 17, 2006)

Hello everyone, I'm fairly new to golf as of this June but have been bitten by the bug pretty hard and have played atleast 9 holes 1-2 times a week since my first day. As of the last 3 weeks my scores are right around 95 on a par 72 which I think for a guy that handn't set foot on a course until 3-4 months ago is pretty decent. 

My question is now I want to take lessons to see if I can bring myself around to play consistantly and lower my scores but I have no idea what to look for in an instructor other than a PGA certified pro. I live near Kansas City Missouri and there are instructors all over and prices to match, is it just trial and error to find an instructor I like? Thanks in advance.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

It is hard to find a good pro that you can instantly get along with. I would definately ask around your locality and see who others reccomend. Once you find a good pro, you will notice your game improving.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

Don't get one at a puclib golf range, they are over the hill players who don't paymuch attention and give you stupid usless drills.

I'd recommend calling up a few local private golf clubs. Ask the pro shop if they offer lessons (and do they use video?) to the public? A lot of them do.

My brother took lessons at Baltusrol which offers lessons to public.


----------



## dday (Sep 17, 2006)

Thank you for your advise, I'll start looking around and see what I come up with.


----------



## Da Blade (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey how about this ? Pick up a copy of Hogan's "power golf" and another of his called "five fundamentals" and read it ! 

I suggest NOT going to a golf instructor for any serious instruction, maybe 3 lessons at first to figure out what to expect, most instructors are not any good, plus look at it this way, after all, this is reality here,...the veritable premise of "golf Instruction" is flawed...... there is NO money in it for them by teaching YOU how to swing correctly, unless you fall for their usual BS they hand out like_ "Well, your going to get a lot worse before you get any better, its a long road to good golf"_ Interpret this to mean: "Your gonna spend a fortune on me" and he is STILL not going to teach you much.....Why would he hire his own assasin ?....Would you ? He likes being the local "big Dog"....What else is he gonna do ? Mow lawns ?

Dont believe me ? Okay, then, go to ANY small time local magician performing for childrens birthday party's, (there are a lot of good ones out there) and watch a few of his tricks, if he's any good, pick out 2 really good tricks you liked that he performed relatively well and makes or supplements his living with, then ask him to teach you how he did them ?

Even offer to pay him 100 bucks for the 1/2 hour it would take for him to show you how he did it ! Oh and by the way....Good Luck !

I hate to ruffle any feathers here, but "PGA professional" instructors title simply means ....absolutely nothing,...... he is in with the "golf mafia" if he was any good he'd be playing mini tours at least, not to say he isnt a scratch golfer, but scratch golf wont get you qualified on the lowest Nationwide tour event today. 

What you need is a swing coach.

A good swing coach is VERY hard to find and he's VERY expensive, he doesnt care how you putt, he doesnt care what clubs you select while playing the game on a course ...he ONLY cares about your swing dynamics. I know, because I am a private swing coach. 
I take 2-4 students per year only. 
All of my students (last 8) have gone on to be single digit handicap in a year or so. 2 of them have attained scratch handicap at one time or another. Not bad for amatuers.....They KILL their friends on the course. They arent going on any tour, they dont want to either, they are successful people already, their usual age is 42-48 yrs old. They are beyond dedicated, even obsessed. It is a requirement.

There most definitely is a secret to a good swing, it is not hard, but is "almost" impossible to find on your own...NOT impossible, just very difficult. 
I will not take a student that cant play to a 12 handicap or better, not a "stated one" either, I will play a round with him and determine if he has the fortitude and desire to learn, and most importantly (to me) the time and money to actually get good at it. 

Im only being honest with you here. 

As Mr. Ben said so many years ago......_."Golf cannot be taught, it can only be learned"_ Some serious time reduction can be had if a swing coach is found in your area. Start looking and more importantly, start READING....The truth is out there...as in X files..LOL


----------

